# Keepsake Box



## EZ_KMan (Sep 27, 2019)

I built this keepsake box using a set of router based inlay templates. The top side of the box I want to be somewhat traditional, the bottom side however, I wanted to honor the Marvel franchise so I built Red Skull.

The top lid Devil Eyes inlay was built using Maple for the skull, Red Heart for the mouth, eye, nose, and scar. Yellow Heart was used for the teeth. Bacote was selected for the eye patch just because I loved the grain pattern selected.

The Red Skull inlay was built using Red Heart for the skull. Walnut was used for the mouth, eye, nose, and scar. An epoxy mixed with gold glitter and yellow glow in the dark powder was used for the teeth. A curley maple was used for the eye patch. Yeah it's a little creepy when you turn out the lights and there are 8 teeth glowing at you! :surprise:

The woods used to make the keepsake box lid are Purple Heart for the main portion. Goncalo Alves and Old Growth Redwood were used for the borders. 

I have a video showing the steps to make the inlay but as the templates used have my companies name on them, I don't think I can post that here. Still the inlays are pretty killer... Get it skull... killer... ah never mind... I'll put down the beer now! :grin:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

very nice work and welcome to the forums N/A....


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Kurtis . If you get a chance maybe you could update your profile so everyone knows your first name .
Fantastic work , as I’ve always been amazed by inlays . Can’t imagine the work involved


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Great job, I like the way you used the grain in the eye patches. The colors are fantastic the way you arranged them. 
herb


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Really awesome lumber species selected. Love them.


----------



## EZ_KMan (Sep 27, 2019)

Rainman. It takes about 2 hours to build an inlay like that using templates and router based inlay techniques. The beauty of router based inlays is your plunge router acts like a hand held CNC machine allowing you to make exactingly precise cuts quickly, easily, and repetitively.

I was planning on travelling around to various woodworking stores, i.e. Woodcraft, teaching classes on router based inlays and all of the amazing things you can build using these techniques. I even have a class on how to introduce kids to woodworking using a plunge router! Then COVID-19 put a little kink into my plans. Hopefully I'll be able to jump start 
my plans soon!!!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Kurtis.


----------



## EZ_KMan (Sep 27, 2019)

Herb. What I do is take the template and move it around over the grain on the wood I'm going to cut the inlay out of. Once I find a section that I like I trace out the outline, affix the template, and route out the shape. 

Selecting the materials and the areas in the materials I'll be using in the inlay is my favorite part of build an inlay!

I use double sided tape manufactured by Shuretape to affix the template to the wood material as shown in the photo below.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Very nice work , well done On wood Choices 

Kurtis Been awhile since you were on the forum glad see you back


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

EZ_KMan said:


> Herb. What I do is take the template and move it around over the grain on the wood I'm going to cut the inlay out of. Once I find a section that I like I trace out the outline, affix the template, and route out the shape.
> 
> Selecting the materials and the areas in the materials I'll be using in the inlay is my favorite part of build an inlay!
> 
> I use double sided tape manufactured by Shuretape to affix the template to the wood material as shown in the photo below.


That is so cool. I learned something today, Thanks.
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> That is so cool. I learned something today, Thanks.
> Herb


we sure did...


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Excellent work Kurtis. Welcome to the forum


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Very cool, love the wood


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Welcome to the forum Kurtis. Seems you've grabbed the attention of this group. Good luck with your classes, hopefully soon.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Woodcraft is too far away. But I would sure like to attend that class. Rockler also does classes.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

@EZ_KMan

I checked out the Shurtape site and they have an impressive selection. I would appreciate details as to the model number of the one you prefer and your comments as to how well it holds and any residue left.

Thanks in advance.
Jon


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Kurtis.
That was an impressive introduction.
You should post more often.


----------



## WoodFrog (Mar 28, 2020)

Wow, amazing work! I wouldn't even know where to begin a project like this, maybe someday.


----------



## Areasa (Jan 5, 2021)

Great one. I love keepsakes. I have one that's from my grandma in the living room!I also enjoy collecting different souvenirs from every trip I've been and the ones I enjoyed the most where is this lovely photo moon lamps from India when we were in Bombay. I have them on in my living room as well as a personalized photo moon lamp with the picture of my wife on it. I got it as a gift from her last year from Photo Moon Lamp and the funny thing is that the photo is from that particular trip in India.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Areasa said:


> Great one. I love keepsakes. I have one that's from my grandma in the living room!


Those are very nice indeed. Glad you joined the fun at the Router Forums.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Areasa


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

Kurtis, welcome to the forum. I've created a number of templates for jewelry boxes that I've made for my grandkids and I know how great inlays look when done right. Yours are certainly done right. Excellent work. I also know what happens when they're done wrong but we won't go there. Looking forward to seeing more of your work.


----------

